# Introducing Freddie!



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just joined the forums and wanted to introduce my little Freddie.
He came home almost 3 weeks ago and is just the best friend I could ever ask for. It's been so funny having him around because he really does act like a human toddler.

He's just lovely and likes to get into mischief! He loves chewing on leaves and runs away from me when I go to get them out of his mouth because he's learned he's not supposed to have them. 

We're already working on basic commands and he's taking to them like a pro!

I can't wait to read about all your hav adventures and share some of mine.

All the best,
Kat


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, he's so cute.  Looks like he has mischief in those pretty eyes. You'll have lots of fun and companionship with him. Welcome to you, Kat, and Freddie.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Kat, he's a cutie. You taking him to puppy classes?


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome Kat, he's a cutie. You taking him to puppy classes?


I will be, yes. I think it's a bit soon for him to go to puppy classes as he won't get his second round of shots until the 19th, but I really don't know because I'm a first-timer. Thoughts?


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

What a little cutie, congratulations.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

spiffylike said:


> I will be, yes. I think it's a bit soon for him to go to puppy classes as he won't get his second round of shots until the 19th, but I really don't know because I'm a first-timer. Thoughts?


don't need second shots. Here's a position statement by American Veterinary Society of Animal Behaviorists. http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

The earlier the better. What a gorgeous puppy Freddie is.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome Kat . . .he's ADORABLE! How old is he?

As I discovered, new puppy classes aren't easy to find this close to Christmas but if you can find one that begins on a day other than Monday or Tuesday, you can avoid a two week class interruption 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my... He is beautiful!


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, he is so cute.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!! Freddie is adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww...........Puppies are so Cute! What color is Mom & Dad?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome...He is a little cutie pie for sure. Sounds like he has you wrapped around his little paw!! Looking forward to watching him grow up!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Adorable! Welcome to the forum, can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, welcome!! he is GORGEOUS! looks like he's going to have an incredible coat!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to Kat and Freddie....what a cutie pie and such a stunning color! Fun times ahead, enjoy. 
Estelle and the Bella sisters


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
And thanks for the info Dave.
I'll get in touch with my family's preferred trainer ASAP (I hear she is a miracle worker, although Mr. Fred is pretty quick to learn!)


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh and he's just over 10 weeks old. He was born Sept. 24.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Awwwwwwwww...........Puppies are so Cute! What color is Mom & Dad?


Mom is very light cream with a slight hint of ginger on her back.
Dad is various shades of silver/grey.
The litter had black and tans, creams, and a sable.
Mom's grandma also had a litter (she's solid white/cream), and her pups were tan and white, cream and white with a chocolate nose and green eyes, cream, and black and white.

I had second pick of both litters and chose my little monster because he was so relaxed and seemed super healthy 

I think his coat is going to keep some of its ginger colour to it (his eyelashes are bright ginger!). He has dark ears and hind legs, his overall body colour is ginger with some cream patches, and he has a white spot on his forehead. As my dad says "he's the cutest puppy we've got!" (He's also the only puppy we've got lol).

He let me trim the fur on his paws this evening (though with quite a big of wriggling and mouthing my hand while I used the other to trim). Tomorrow will be bath day (we've already had 3 baths at home), and adventures in nail clipping.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

What a baby doll! I wanna puppy!!! Good job getting him used to the grooming routine! Very necessary!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Freddie is a doll............love his name too!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome!

More pics! More pics!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome FREDDIE! Glad you are having fun together. :yo:
I agree with a previous poster - I can see the mischief in his eyes as well!


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

He's so handsome!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Kat & Freddie! He is a cutie pie.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

He is just gorgeous! Best of luck with him


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a handsome little guy,love his coloring*


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone -- I posted a photo album with lots of pics of Freddie from 4 weeks old up till now!

FREDDIE PHOTOS!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Where'd you get that coat, Freddie?!?! It's beautiful!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

dodrop82 said:


> Where'd you get that coat, Freddie?!?! It's beautiful!


Grammie got it at WalMart for me! I can't believe it!
It didn't fit at first, but I grew lots then Momma put it in the wash and now it's fluffy and snug.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Freddie I just want to hold you and give you a big kiss!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

WHAT?!?! Walmart clothes never fit us!!!!! Love, Yogi and Boo


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Freddie's photo album is great. I really enjoyed seeing all the pictures and the cute captions. He such a love. You should be very excited.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Freddie is a scrumptuous ginger Teddy (bear)!!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Freddie says thank you for all the compliments!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, Freddie had his first visit to the vet today and I don't think it was the best experience for either of us. First off, I didn't really like the demeanor of the vet. I found her a bit condescending and not very friendly. Secondly, I was told that the diet I've had him on isn't giving him the best nutrition, so I was kind of upset about that. And finally, he got his bordetella vaccine and I felt super embarrassed that he wasn't very well behaved to get that stuff shot up his nose. The vet seemed kind of unimpressed with me in general and made me feel like a bad pet owner. Needless to say, I'm not sure I'll be returning to that vet, but I have decided to change his food and eating routine. Sigh. What a day.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

That would sure be my last visit to that Vet


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

let me guess. she recommended the food they carried there?


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> let me guess. she recommended the food they carried there?


She did, but not exclusively.
It was moreso that most vets in this area are anti-raw when it comes to dogs, and puppies in particular.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

That is not a vet you want to go to. She should be encouraging with her suggestions, not condescending. I can tell by your posts that you love your little Freddie very much and she should not be making you feel that way. (and you don't want a meanie caring for your baby either  )


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

\I'd look for another vet,


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep, that's my plan 

And on a brighter note, I just uploaded some pics, so let's all have an awwww moment:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what a darling.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

ADORABLE! Welcome. There is a lot of good information here. Be sure to read through the old posts. They are a wealth of information. Enjoy every minute and take lots and lots of pictures. He will grow so quickly.


----------

